# Guest usage



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 9, 2016)

Is there anyway I can book some time for a family member outside of the 5 day limit on Bonus Time or on Monday Madness?


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 10, 2016)

You can use your WM Points to Book a Guest - family member or not. You put their name on the Reservation and they need to have the Confirmation with them when they check in. WM does not have a Guest Fee. You can do all this with the Online Reservation System. When a nonmember checks in they will need to provide a Credit Card and WM will put a $100 hold in case of damage. If there is damage and it exceeds the $100 hold WM will look to you for payment of the remainder.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I was refering to Bonus time guest usage and found this:

12. Guest Use. Any non-owner use, whether by rental or gift, is considered Guest usage by the definition given above in Section A.2.
The Owner making the reservation is responsible for Guest behavior, charges resulting from Guest usage and Guest compliance with
all applicable Club Guidelines and Restrictions. The Owner does not have to be present during Guest usage of Vacation Credits.
However, the Owner does have to be present during the Guest usage of Bonus Time, unless the reservation is made no earlier than five(5) days before the first day of the reserved period. An Owner may charge a Guest for use of Vacation Credits in whatever amount the
Owner chooses, but may charge Guests for Bonus Time usage in only the actual cost of Bonus Time. Owners shall not charge any fee
in cases where rental is prohibited by local law or restriction, or in cases that the Club Board determines are not in the best interest of
the Club.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 10, 2016)

Monday Madness and Inventory Specials may be booked for guests at any time.


----------

